# Protecting cover / pouch for canon 24-70 2.8 MK II



## jacekkoperkiewicz (Sep 30, 2022)

Hi all 

I am looking for protecting cover for Canon 24-70 2.8 MK II. I bought Tenba tools lens capsule 5 x 3.5 inch but it's A LOT TO SMALL (sorry for capitals). Description said it's for this lens with reversed hood. Diameter is way to small. Even if you will put only lens inside, you will have a problem to close it. Does anyone is using something similar? I have from Tenba lens capsule for my 50mm 1.2 without hood and I am very happy, but brand doesn't matter as long product is fitting well and solid.
All best and super fun with shooting


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 30, 2022)

The case I used with my 24-70/2.8 II was the Lowepro Lens Case 1W. A perfect fit with hood reversed, for that lens as well as a 24-105/4, 14/15/16-35 zoom(2.8 or 4), TS-E 17/24, etc. Unfortunately, many years ago Lowepro revamped their lens case lineup and changed to a centimeter size-based naming (e.g. Lens Case 9x13). There is no direct replacement for the 1W, with internal measurements of 10x12.5 cm meaning a 9x13 won't work with the hood. The next size up is 11x14, which is too big IMO – I like my cases to be an exact fit. If you're open to used cases, you can probably find a 1W for sale.


----------



## LoisMPhoto (Oct 2, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> The case I used with my 24-70/2.8 II was the Lowepro Lens Case 1W. A perfect fit with hood reversed, for that lens as well as a 24-105/4, 14/15/16-35 zoom(2.8 or 4), TS-E 17/24, etc. Unfortunately, many years ago Lowepro revamped their lens case lineup and changed to a centimeter size-based naming (e.g. Lens Case 9x13). There is no direct replacement for the 1W, with internal measurements of 10x12.5 cm meaning a 9x13 won't work with the hood. The next size up is 11x14, which is too big IMO – I like my cases to be an exact fit. If you're open to used cases, you can probably find a 1W for sale.


Definitely agree with this!
-Lois
Houston Wedding Venue Photographer


----------

